# CUBINGTIME.COM: new resource for online trainings, competitions and communicating



## Grohuen (May 13, 2016)

We’d like to present to your attention an entirely CUBINGTIME.COM!

To create this website we have used all our experience. As a result of this we created for you the most convenient timer with: a wide choice of events and subsets, full statistics and comfortable beautiful charts, possibility to save and continue sessions from any device at any time, possibility to send them on your wall and share your achievements with friends.

“Rooms” section has been created for you to compete with best cubers of the world right on your computer. Every detail has been thought out. Timer possibilities, a convenient chat and results table will make competitions enjoyable and extremely comfortable.

Take part in weekly contests in any event, earn points and be on top of the ranking list, which is calculated by a smart algorithm. It takes into account not only your results but also your activity.

Our website would not have been so revolutionary without a possibility to associate all your results with the profile. It includes all the information about you: WCA ID, your social network profiles, records, sessions and your main cubes. We took into account that many of you will prefer to not reveal the information about your trainings so we created the “Settings” section where you can set the privacy. We have created a wall for discussing of news and results with friends where you are able to comment and like posts. For chatting with friends we have created the “Messages” section.

We have been working on the first social network for speedcubers CUBINGTIME.COM for many months. By this moment it has been tested on the Russian audience and we got 96% of loyalty. Almost every speedcuber who visited our website once stays here and enjoy all of its possibilities.

Enjoy your trainings!


----------



## hamfaceman (May 13, 2016)

This website looks amazing. Can't wait to see how it develops.


----------



## gyroninja (May 13, 2016)

I'd suggest renaming BF mode to BLD mode. I was confused for a moment on what it did.


----------



## biscuit (May 13, 2016)

Woah! Now I have to go check out the timer part... That's make or break for me. I love the aesthetics of CStimer, so hopefully this can compete!


----------



## bubbagrub (May 13, 2016)

Looks nice. Will there be an Android / iOS app?


----------



## RyanMCLNY (May 13, 2016)

CubingTime is the TwistTheWeb killer...


----------



## Jbacboy (May 13, 2016)

Only two things I've noticed: On the front page it says: "Weakly contests for every WCA-event"
Should be 'weekly', and could you add averages of 50? Thanks, everything else is fantastic!


----------



## Skullush (May 14, 2016)

I really like the idea of this site and all its features, and I think it has tons of potential. A few things though, that I've noticed from briefly testing the site:

- I think the active rooms should all be at the beginning of the list of rooms, especially if it extends to a second page.
- In the chat, if you send your message by pressing enter, it also breaks a line in your next message. So you either have to backspace before every message or have a line of space at the beginning of your message.
- Square-1 scrambles are waaaaay too long. Official scrambles and cstimer scrambles use much fewer moves to scramble the puzzle while still in cubeshape. Also many of the scrambles appear to end in a state which cannot be sliced immediately, which official scrambles never do. Scrambles for all other puzzles are perfectly fine, though.

That's all I have for now, but yeah, I really like having a timer, racing platform, profiles with PBs and mains, and especially the contests all combined into one thing. I also like how it keeps the scrambles of all your PBs on site. This looks really really promising and I look forward to using it more, great job!


----------



## Grohuen (May 14, 2016)

bubbagrub said:


> Looks nice. Will there be an Android / iOS app?


We will keep improving cubingtime, follow the news


----------



## Grohuen (May 14, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> Only two things I've noticed: On the front page it says: "Weakly contests for every WCA-event"
> Should be 'weekly', and could you add averages of 50? Thanks, everything else is fantastic!


Fixed, thanks!


----------



## Zoé (May 14, 2016)

My last name is "de Moffarts", but your system won't allow it :/ I can only save it if I make it into one word, and it always auto-capitalize the "d", which just feels a bit messed up. Sounds like you tried to make the system clever, but I think you can't always assume that everyone's name will be in one word and start with a capital letter ^_^


----------



## Zabr (May 14, 2016)

Zoé said:


> My last name is "de Moffarts", but your system won't allow it :/ I can only save it if I make it into one word, and it always auto-capitalize the "d", which just feels a bit messed up. Sounds like you tried to make the system clever, but I think you can't always assume that everyone's name will be in one word and start with a capital letter ^_^


fixed, you can change it in settings


----------



## AlexMaass (May 14, 2016)

improve the sq1 scrambles? you should definitely make sure the scrambles are good

https://github.com/cubing/jsss


----------



## MWilson (May 14, 2016)

The LSE scrambler being random state is great, but it never affects the M centers. The D center should be on U some of the time.


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (May 20, 2016)

This website is pretty cool! Just my recommendations:
- Add averages of 50
- Being able to comment on solves like in qqtimer
- In the settings for font size it should go "normal, large, Xlarge" or something, because the difference between "normal" and "medium" doesn't make to much sense.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 20, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> improve the sq1 scrambles? you should definitely make sure the scrambles are good
> 
> https://github.com/cubing/jsss


https://github.com/cubing/jsss/issues/4

GPL strikes again.


----------



## Calode (May 24, 2016)

StachuK1992 said:


> https://github.com/cubing/jsss/issues/4
> 
> GPL strikes again.


What exactly is the problem?


----------



## gyroninja (May 24, 2016)

Calode said:


> What exactly is the problem?


If you use any gpl code in your project it makes your project under gpl too. Which means people can request the source code and stuff.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 24, 2016)

If you're staying within the bounds of the law, as I always do with software, GPL is contagious.

If any of your code utilizes GPL code, then your code must also be licensed under GPL (and available for others to see).
Further, any changes you make to the original GPL code must be available for others.

I'm a much bigger fan of L-GPL, which doesn't force your code to be 'open.'


----------



## obelisk477 (Jun 9, 2016)

Any plans to add FMC?


----------



## FakeMMAP (Jul 1, 2016)

how exactly do you calculate contest rating?


----------



## Isaac VM (Jul 13, 2016)

It would be nice to be possible to rename sessions, I practice CFOP, ZZ and roux and I would love to track those sessions without confussion. The site is great


----------



## Grohuen (Jul 31, 2016)

We are glad to present you our updated website! The main long-expected innovation is DARK mod of the site. All themes were created accurately for comfortable night use. 

Also, the wall was redesigned with entry fields and posts generally. Now it is even more convenient to get in touch with your friends and share your results! 

At last, we added an option with different time solves display and metronome in timer settings. There is also highly-expected option with average of 50 in statistics now. 

We hope you will like all updates and you will keep using our website for your trainings! Let's test it together right now, leave comments and tell your friends!


----------



## Jrahmah (Aug 3, 2016)

Yo can people add me? Like, there's no use to this unless we're all friends right? Lol


----------

